# Religion in the woods



## GRTimberCO (Jul 1, 2011)

I had this thought today as I was skidding the last few logs. 

If God is the one that tells the wind where to blow, the sun when to rise, the bird where to nest, does that mean He also tells the briar to reach for the groin and the yellow jacket to aim for my temple? Man my head hurts. 

I had a hornet hit me between the shoulder blades a few years ago. Now I went to college on a rodeo scholarship to ride bucking horses, worked cowboy jobs all through college, came home and ran a framing crew specializing in high end houses. I log on the side with a chainsaw and a tractor and at thirty years old I thought a hornet sting was going to make me cry in pain. I mean, how do they know where to aim? More times than not if I get stung by wasp or yellow jackets it's on the back of the head or in the eye lid or somewhere that really hurts. :msp_angry:


----------



## Currently (Jul 1, 2011)

The dichotomy between your poast and your sig is hilarious!

BTW, wasps, hornets and the like are the devils work.
Believe it to the bottom of my heart.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Jul 1, 2011)

Currently said:


> The dichotomy between your poast and your sig is hilarious!



As I sit here holding my throbing head I conceed you have a point.



> BTW, wasps, hornets and the like are the devils work.
> Believe it to the bottom of my heart.



You are probably right. for some reason I have a hard time pictureing horseflys, ticks and poison ivy in the Garden of Eden


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 1, 2011)

Interesting thread.
I'm going to have to ruminate on this one. Brings up a lot of things to think about.


----------



## plasticweld (Jul 1, 2011)

I can not remember the verse but some where in Proverbs it say “ The rain shall fall on the just and un-just” You were just bit by the mechanics that make the eco world go round


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2011)

I always found Yellow-jacket attacks exhilarating, Honey Bees, not so much.

There are parts of His Plan that take considerable cogitation, what made sense to him, will remain a puzzle to us.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not questioning God's plan, atleast not today. I've long come to peace with the fact that there are things I'll never understand this side of eternity. I just wonder how the wasp knows in that sand sized brain to aim for the head, an area rich with nerve endings and short on muscle mass to absorb the venom.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2011)

I got zapped by a yellow jacket yesterday. I landed some afternoon work clearing land for a friend. I was in some small yellow pine when she got me on my left arm, immediately I knew what to do. Finish the back cut, run 10 feet and pause, still bees, run 20 more feet, no more bees, identify the nest, of course I was standing right on top of them next to the tree, an underground nest of maybe 200. They where nice bees, I was within 8 feet of the swarm after a few minutes of stirring them up. Been through bees enough to know the drill and not get too excited. 
The sting was like a little pinch though, I guess getting a full dose of bald face hornet to my inner nose is still rather fresh in my mind haha.
As far as JC and friends go, I remind myself frequently to quit taking his name in vain before I get hit with a branch or a bear comes and totes me away for din din. . I have had 2 different occasions where they where spotted in close proximity behind me, Stalking me?


----------



## banshee67 (Jul 1, 2011)

seeing as most religious folks credit god for all their success, happiness, and achievements in life, i think its only fair he get blamed for all their failures and shortcomings as well
the first thing out of most celebrities or athletes mouth when they win, is "first of all i wana thank god for making this possible"... its only fair the losing team go back to their locker room and curse god for making them lose
to me this is common sense, although there isnt much of that in religion in seems 
if god is to thank for a new born baby , or a sunny afternoon, or the accident that you narrowly avoided on the highway, then god is surely to blame for everything negative in this world, its only fair 
:msp_rolleyes:

anyway, i got stung by a wasp right in the eyelid last summer, hurt like a whore, eye swelled shut within 20 mins and looked like i got kicked in the eye, god must have been angry at me for something that day


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 1, 2011)

Currently said:


> The dichotomy between your poast and your sig is hilarious!
> 
> BTW, wasps, hornets and the like are the devils work.
> Believe it to the bottom of my heart.


 
pestilance came into the world thru the fall of man ..... also , something to ponder on a hot sticky summer supper time is . [ by the sweat of thy brow shalt thou eat beard until you return to the dust of the earth ] . I may not have the verse exact , but close . . I agree yellow jackets ect are horrible ... makes 40 below real attractive !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 1, 2011)

Hornets generally only attack when they feel threatened, or they think the nest is threatened. I've worked safely around bald-faced hornets' nests with my hands 6 inches or less away (because that's where the tree happened to be, bummer) and have seen them pick flies and mosquitoes out of the air right in front of my face. I've come to regard hornets as cautious allies. 

Yellow-jackets, on the other hand, are just #####es. They're mean and stupid and attack anything anywhere and anywhen without provocation. 90% of the stings I've had have been from yellow-jackets, and most of those were not near a nest.


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 1, 2011)

It's interesting to think that if something other than what we call good things happens to us, God is to blame. So, does that mean that He's waiting for us to do something wrong so He can punish is? So, we get smacked by a widowmaker while we're working along, minding our own business, and we blame God for that? I used to feel that way about my own father, however, I read nothing in the Bible that leads me to believe that He's waiting for us to screw up so He can punish us. I do read where He is waiting for us to come to Him with open arms. Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep if every bald face hornet died a fiery death tomorrow. Only a matter of time till they start showing up in the strip.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2011)

Bees, Hornets, Wasps are bad enough. How about the Stump ####er? Aka female horntail woodwasps.


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 1, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Bees, Hornets, Wasps are bad enough. How about the Stump ####er? Aka female horntail woodwasps.


 Not sure we have them here. Are they nasty?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, like a Hummingbird flyin' in reverse, they plague fresh burnt timber.
They call them Spruce Flies in some places.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 1, 2011)

Your Horntails don't sting. The long spiky bit at the back is associated with the ovipositor, which is a hollow tube used to inject eggs into the wood. The spike itself seems to be entirely ornamental, perhaps to dissuade predation. Horntails are common around fires, as they look for recently-killed trees to lay eggs in. The common name, "Stump-F#####", is totally appropriate, because that's what they do. It's cool to watch. These are solitary wasps and don't have nests. I think I remember reading that they live for several years.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 1, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Bees, Hornets, Wasps are bad enough. How about the Stump ####er? Aka female horntail woodwasps.


 
Amen to that Randy!! Giant Wood Wasp:






They're called Stump Puckers (F for the P) here as well.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Jul 1, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> It's interesting to think that if something other than what we call good things happens to us, God is to blame. So, does that mean that He's waiting for us to do something wrong so He can punish is? So, we get smacked by a widowmaker while we're working along, minding our own business, and we blame God for that?* I used to feel that way about my own father*, however, I read nothing in the Bible that leads me to believe that He's waiting for us to screw up so He can punish us. I do read where He is waiting for us to come to Him with open arms. Hmm. Interesting.


It's very interesting that you should say that. My wife was telling me a few years ago about something she was reading at the time. The author stated that we (humans) get most of our view of God based on how we see our fathers. After pondering the subject for a while I've come to believe the author was right, atleast in my case. The problems I have with God the father are the same ones I have with my own earthly father, whom I love but is far from perfect. That means they are almost certainly not _truth_ but a problem with my perspective. As the apostle Paul stated in his thank you letter to the church of Philippi "continue ot work out your salvation with fear and trembling" (2:12), realizing that about me and how I see my own dad has helped me work through a pile of junk over the years.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 1, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Your Horntails don't sting. The long spiky bit at the back is associated with the ovipositor, which is a hollow tube used to inject eggs into the wood. The spike itself seems to be entirely ornamental, perhaps to dissuade predation. Horntails are common around fires, as they look for recently-killed trees to lay eggs in. The common name, "Stump-F#####", is totally appropriate, because that's what they do. It's cool to watch. These are solitary wasps and don't have nests. I think I remember reading that they live for several years.


 
I read online that they don't sting as well.

They must bite then, cause they sure are known here for their dirty deeds.


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 1, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Amen to that Randy!! Giant Wood Wasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's one nasty looking little dude. It just looks like it would sting hard.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never been stabbed by one, I have anecdotal evidence from others that have.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 1, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> That's one nasty looking little dude. It just looks like it would sting hard.


 
The black thing is for eggs, but the yellow thing sure looks like a stinger to me. And they got a nasty rep in the woods here, so they must bite or something. :dunno:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jul 1, 2011)

*Woods*

Well there are few out there that consider the little bugs the man upstairs message service. I worked with a cranky arse old hook tender that if he was stung he wood shut the site down and sit on stump til he said fire her up boys. Never did figure it out till we were working a real nasty cow face yarding operation and the old boy hollered like a mad man after he stepped into yeller jacket nest and we shut down and 5 minutes later the main line failed, he saved the riggin crews life. I hate black wasps worse then any other thing that stings, had a thinning sale that had a few snags filled with black wasps, well the three fallers I was working with told me to run for the crick cause the hornets were a coming my way, got them sobs stinging me in some bad places to be stung:msp_mad:


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 1, 2011)

GRTimberCO said:


> I just wonder how the wasp knows in that sand sized brain to aim for the head, an area rich with nerve endings and short on muscle mass to absorb the venom.


 
You're broadcasting too loudly from the noggin. Try donning a tinfoil hat next time, likely to get more groin shots after that. My experience anyways.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 1, 2011)

Naw, next thing you know it's tinfoil boxers, and pretty soon you're the Tin Man clanking and crinkling your way through the woods.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 2, 2011)

My thoughts.....I'm definitely a believer in God...Do I live like it? Not so much. I choose to think that God created all of this and just lets us make what we will of it. I do not believe that he guides anything for us....I have to believe that. If I thought he guided a child rapist to it's next victim or a terrorist to a successful attack for some greater purpose......well, I'll just have to go to the devil if that's the case cause I don't want to meet him to learn of his reasoning. I think that he just let's everything run it's course and then he judges us when we've run er through.......I'm in big damn trouble no matter which way it pans out!!!!! I do not profess this to be true......It's just what works for me and keeps me from cursing any higher power. Yellow Jackets are little terrorists! I hate them with a passion. I will not speak of the big black bee with the white face and white rings around there rear end. If I do then are relationship might worsen!


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> I choose to think that God created all of this and just lets us make what we will of it.



George Burns said to John Denver in the movie Oh, God! something to the effect of "What do you want from me? I did my job already; the rest is up to you." Deism? Acnosticism? Who cares? The important thing is to live like you mean it, and to expect neither help nor sympathy from the universe.


----------



## nw axe man (Jul 2, 2011)

Every man has his own opinions about God and who He is and what He thinks. Where, do you suppose, do we find out any truth about this God we're talking about. Or, do we just go on in life listening to each others opinions and taking what we think should work or what we'd like to believe about God? There has to be an answer.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 2, 2011)

GRTimberCO said:


> I had this thought today as I was skidding the last few logs.
> 
> If God is the one that tells the wind where to blow, the sun when to rise, the bird where to nest, does that mean He also tells the briar to reach for the groin and the yellow jacket to aim for my temple? Man my head hurts.
> 
> I had a hornet hit me between the shoulder blades a few years ago. Now I went to college on a rodeo scholarship to ride bucking horses, worked cowboy jobs all through college, came home and ran a framing crew specializing in high end houses. I log on the side with a chainsaw and a tractor and at thirty years old I thought a hornet sting was going to make me cry in pain. * I mean, how do they know where to aim? More times than not if I get stung by wasp or yellow jackets it's on the back of the head or in the eye lid or somewhere that really hurts.* :msp_angry:



The Great Creator gave them ability to see infrared light. That's how they find the warmest spots of the victim's body and hit there.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 2, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> I read online that they don't sting as well.
> 
> They must bite then, cause they sure are known here for their dirty deeds.


 
Probably no one else makes them mad enough to sting/bite besides loggers. I know if I had one circling me I would get away from it or take it out quick. It looks like it would #### you up, no matter what end the pain is administered from. .


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2011)

They've never bugged me (no pun intended) but they sure do look creepy as hell flying all clumsy and dazed in smoke. They often land on my nomex, probably because it's a bright color. I'm guessing their bad rep comes from just looking all prehistoric and evil.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 2, 2011)

I know Yellow-jackets bite, one of their other names is Meat-bees. I watched then peel up tissue off deer being skinned.


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 3, 2011)

yep, they are very likely to beat you to the smoked salmon at the picnic.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah, you bring an extra PB&J as a diversion.


----------



## slowp (Jul 3, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I know Yellow-jackets bite, one of their other names is Meat-bees. I watched then peel up tissue off deer being skinned.


 
Those are the ones that some of us puff up from sometimes, and sometimes not. I think it depends on what they have been munching on whether the puffiness becomes great. They hurt. They feel like they are in you all the way up to their necks when they sting. I have been nailed a few times in the head by them. Got asked if I had just had jaw surgery one time. There was a dentist at that time, who would suggest jaw surgery (breaking and wiring). I believe his brother inlaw was the surgeon. I declined on the surgery and switched dentists. There must have been a lot of folks who knew folks with jaws wired together. 

I try to avoid dentists and bees although the dentist here seems to only cause pain in the pocketbook, which is how it should bee ar ar ar.


----------



## floyd (Jul 3, 2011)

As we all know, yellow jackets bite as well as sting. My sweetie was doing a little dance last week in the garden. She had just killed a queen.


Randy Mac found you a coat of arms, eh?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 3, 2011)

I have claim to a few Floyd, Clans are intermingled.


----------



## floyd (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a nice pattern on that one.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 3, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well there are few out there that consider the little bugs the man upstairs message service. I worked with a cranky arse old hook tender that if he was stung he wood shut the site down and sit on stump til he said fire her up boys. Never did figure it out till we were working a real nasty cow face yarding operation and the old boy hollered like a mad man after he stepped into yeller jacket nest and we shut down and 5 minutes later the main line failed, he saved the riggin crews life. I hate black wasps worse then any other thing that stings, had a thinning sale that had a few snags filled with black wasps, well the three fallers I was working with told me to run for the crick cause the hornets were a coming my way, got them sobs stinging me in some bad places to be stung:msp_mad:


 
This post is the proverbial "turd in the punchbowl". First you say you are working in the brush and because the hooktender was stung he would shut the entire yarding operation down. No site boss? No company owner to say whet the heck is going on? A bit later you are a faller. Are you both? Then the mainline failed 5 minutes after the hooktender was stung. Do you even know what the mainline does? COME ON MAN! Please respond!


----------



## coastalfaller (Jul 3, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> My thoughts.....I'm definitely a believer in God...Do I live like it? Not so much. I choose to think that God created all of this and just lets us make what we will of it. I do not believe that he guides anything for us....I have to believe that. If I thought he guided a child rapist to it's next victim or a terrorist to a successful attack for some greater purpose......well, I'll just have to go to the devil if that's the case cause I don't want to meet him to learn of his reasoning. I think that he just let's everything run it's course and then he judges us when we've run er through.......I'm in big damn trouble no matter which way it pans out!!!!! I do not profess this to be true......It's just what works for me and keeps me from cursing any higher power. Yellow Jackets are little terrorists! I hate them with a passion. I will not speak of the big black bee with the white face and white rings around there rear end. If I do then are relationship might worsen!


 
Yep, absolutely I agree. I try to just be a good man and a model for my kids. Doesn't always work! lol, but I try! I like the credo, do unto others as you would have others do unto you. I appreciate that philosophy.


----------



## T_F_E (Jul 3, 2011)

We might as well just stop putting titles on our topics boys.


----------



## paccity (Jul 3, 2011)

View attachment 189378
heres one of mine , have another of the wallace clan.


RandyMac said:


> I have claim to a few Floyd, Clans are intermingled.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well there are few out there that consider the little bugs the man upstairs message service. I worked with a cranky arse old hook tender that if he was stung he wood shut the site down and sit on stump til he said fire her up boys. Never did figure it out till we were working a real nasty cow face yarding operation and the old boy hollered like a mad man after he stepped into yeller jacket nest and we shut down and 5 minutes later the main line failed, he saved the riggin crews life. I hate black wasps worse then any other thing that stings, had a thinning sale that had a few snags filled with black wasps, well the three fallers I was working with told me to run for the crick cause the hornets were a coming my way, got them sobs stinging me in some bad places to be stung:msp_mad:


 



:monkey:


----------



## paccity (Jul 3, 2011)

persitant isn't he. lol.


----------



## slowp (Jul 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> View attachment 189378
> heres one of mine , have another of the wallace clan.


 
Red is fitting for RandyMac. I like my clan colors, which I can't get to show here, but it is a mixture of blues and greens....Carruthers. 

But then there's Scandihoovians who mixed in, so I'm just a mongrel. 

2dogs, glad to see you are still with us. Are you getting better?


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> Red is fitting for RandyMac. I like my clan colors, which I can't get to show here, but it is a mixture of blues and greens....Carruthers.
> 
> But then there's Scandihoovians who mixed in, so I'm just a mongrel.
> 
> 2dogs, glad to see you are still with us. Are you getting better?


 
Thanks for asking Patty. Yes I am still among the living. I can't do any thing fast or that takes much strength but then that was me before the flare-up too. I am just hanging out with the dogs...sleeping, stretching, and other stuff dogs doo.


----------



## slowp (Jul 3, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well there are few out there that consider the little bugs the man upstairs message service. I worked with a cranky arse old hook tender that if he was stung he wood shut the site down and sit on stump til he said fire her up boys. Never did figure it out till we were working a real nasty cow face yarding operation and the old boy hollered like a mad man after he stepped into yeller jacket nest and we shut down and 5 minutes later the main line failed, he saved the riggin crews life. I hate black wasps worse then any other thing that stings, had a thinning sale that had a few snags filled with black wasps, well the three fallers I was working with told me to run for the crick cause the hornets were a coming my way, got them sobs stinging me in some bad places to be stung:msp_mad:


 

OK, this story ought to offset that one. Back in da 80s, I walked down da hill and was checking the logging. It was a high lead operatiion in a clearcut, in old growth, so I mostly looked to see how much merch stuff they were missing. I got down to where most of the rigging crew was standing off to the side, laughing and hooting encouragement. A lone guy was setting chokers and cussing and waving his arms. 

I asked what was going on and was told that there was a bee nest right there and that the lone (and young and stupid) chokersetter made the unfortunate statement that "Bees don't bother me none." So, since he was impervious to bees, he was the one to hook up logs for that setting. No operations stopped, they just slowed a bit for a brief time, and some entertainment was had by all


----------



## slowp (Jul 3, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Thanks for asking Patty. Yes I am still among the living. I can't do any thing fast or that takes much strength but then that was me before the flare-up too. I am just hanging out with the dogs...sleeping, stretching, and other stuff dogs doo.


 

IGNORE THE DOGS. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO PLAY FETCH. IGNORE THE TENNIS BALLS. FIGHT THE POWER OF THE TENNIS BALLS!

Since you said you were doing what dogs do....


----------



## paccity (Jul 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> Red is fitting for RandyMac. I like my clan colors, which I can't get to show here, but it is a mixture of blues and greens....Carruthers.
> 
> But then there's Scandihoovians who mixed in, so I'm just a mongrel.
> 
> 2dogs, glad to see you are still with us. Are you getting better?


 
me to on the scandihoovians. were all mongrel's to some exstent.


----------



## Greenwedge (Jul 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> IGNORE THE DOGS. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO PLAY FETCH. IGNORE THE TENNIS BALLS. FIGHT THE POWER OF THE TENNIS BALLS!
> 
> Since you said you were doing what dogs do....


 
Replyed to this in the Prodding thread.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> IGNORE THE DOGS. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO PLAY FETCH. IGNORE THE TENNIS BALLS. FIGHT THE POWER OF THE TENNIS BALLS!
> 
> Since you said you were doing what dogs do....


 
No I said what the dogs doo.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2011)

2dogs said:


> No I said what the dogs doo.


 
Hmmm...another in a long list of "the less I know about that the happier I'm going to be" stuff.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> persitant isn't he. lol.


 
Kinda like a pesky wasp. Just don't know when to quit.

Gary


----------



## Samlock (Jul 5, 2011)

Back to the subject: What's the big idea behind the nasty little buggers as yellow jackets and wasps? What they are designed for? And who made them? Or is there any design at all?

Let me give you an example:

As said, yellow jackets have infrared vision. Among other things that ability helps them to find wasp's nests (we all know how difficult it is to observe a nest in the brush). Yellow jacket is a predator, and the wasp's offspring is a most desirable nutrition. Once a yellow jacket scout spots a wasp's nest, it will fly back home for some back up. If it manages to do so, the wasps are doomed. There's nothing they can do to defend their nest against a large bunch of yellow jackets; Wasp can't sting through it's shield. The only chance wasps have is to stop the scout. Well, here's the catch: Wasp tolerates just a couple of degrees more heat than yellow jacket. They gather around a yellow jacket and start furiously buzzing their wings, which creates a great deal of heat. Eventually, yellow jacket scout will die in overheating and wasps will return home.

If someone really designed this detail, he must have a good sense of humor or a wicked mind. Or both.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 5, 2011)

I must be a hot head because the only place a bald face ever gets me is in the head.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been told by more than one old timey mountain folk about how the yellowjacket stings are getting stronger cuase they figured out of they ate dead copperheads they could get some of the venom to add to their sting.

I just look at these people long and steady, and i think its one of those things whjere once they've actually heard themselves say something like this, they realize, yeah, thats pretty stupid sounding. I try and be sensitive about most old lore, but some BS just cant be taken.

Hey Kid, you ever heard something like this?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 5, 2011)

On another note, I cut a bunch of timber up in a holler in WV where a SCHOOL was BOMBED for teaching evolution. Right there in coal country, with a whole culture based on an economy removing a fossil record 42,000 years older than creation. Go figure.

Oh yeah,fossils are there to reveal the doubters.


----------



## GRTimberCO (Jul 5, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> On another note, I cut a bunch of timber up in a holler in WV where a SCHOOL was BOMBED for teaching evolution. Right there in coal country, with a whole culture based on an economy removing a fossil record 42,000 years older than creation. Go figure.
> 
> Oh yeah,fossils are there to reveal the doubters.


 
Evolution, creation and fossils- I'm going to wait to reply to that one but I have thought quite a bit about the subject trying to figure out how it all works together


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> On another note, I cut a bunch of timber up in a holler in WV where a SCHOOL was BOMBED for teaching evolution. Right there in coal country, with a whole culture based on an economy removing a fossil record 42,000 years older than creation. Go figure.
> 
> Oh yeah,fossils are there to reveal the doubters.


 
I would like to b there when the Mormons knock on your door!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 5, 2011)

GRTimberCO said:


> Evolution, creation and fossils- I'm going to wait to reply to that one but I have thought quite a bit about the subject trying to figure out how it all works together


 
Well I know this good old boy named HBRN, he's a pastor. Fact is I was jest reading some of his words in post #15 down in the women pastors thread in the off topic forum. Now I reckon he's as close to god as anyone, knows all his secret stuff prolly on a first name basis with him. Now we all know HBRN always speaks the plain truth about things so's how bout we invite him up to learn us all something. Now one thing I do know about HBRN is that he has a good attitude. He shows it by taking all my good natured ribbing and turning right around and addressing my posts. Point by point. 

HBRN ya listening? Come on in, the posting is fine.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 6, 2011)

Well 2Dogs I just noticed you've got me quoted a little in your sig line. I feel honored. I'm glad that the few on here can gather around the fire of common sense and warm ourselves! Funny stuff you posted right there too. Just amazing to me how the guy just keeps coming back like nothing ever happened. 


Hammer- my kids go to a fairly progressive parochial school. My oldest daughter is very inquisitive and listens well. She also retains it all too. I taught her all about evolution and she told me what they had said about it in school. A little off for my liking, but whatever. When my daughter was 6 or 7 she brought in an acticle relating to the evolution of aquatic mammals (killer whales specifically). There is evidence that they evolved from a wolf like creature in an increasingly aquatic habitat and eventually made their way to full time swimming status. Her teacher told her, "no the animals came from the sea and crawled onto land, not the other way around." I guess I should be happy they mention the word evolution at all.


----------



## slowp (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some religion in the woods.

It was back in da days of da big wood. It was also fire season, and a hot day. The fire truck was not on the sale. So, the yarder engineer was told to shut it down. He blows the whistle for quitting, then hollers down the hill, "Praise the Lord boys, we're shut down. Let's go fishing!"

Unfortunately, the fire truck miraculously appeared and they had to go back to work. :msp_sad:


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 6, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I would like to b there when the Mormons knock on your door!



I'd like you to be there too. Last time i was visited I wasn't there, but I was living in a little old unabomber shack at the end of the road and there was a hot chick and a number of other things that probably raised the other eyebrow there on the front porch


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 7, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Every man has his own opinions about God and who He is and what He thinks. Where, do you suppose, do we find out any truth about this God we're talking about. Or, do we just go on in life listening to each others opinions and taking what we think should work or what we'd like to believe about God? There has to be an answer.


 
..The Bible . ................I find it much easier to have faith in The God of The Holy Bible than any other philosiphy or religion out there . And alot easier than the big bang theory . .. Since I believe it I feel compelled to obey it , and to learn it ... . In point of fact my life has been spared by Him so many times and He has caused so much good in my life it would be flat wrong of me to disbelieve what He says ...


----------



## GRTimberCO (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, I said I would offer my thoughts on the evolution etc. and religion. 

DISCLAIMER: Not one dime of this will hold up in a seminary class and will probably get you stoned in the parking lot of a Freewill Baptist Church so process accordingly.

Much of professional religion has put itself in competition with science and I think foolishly. What is science, after all, if not the study of God's handiwork? To look around and deny that species of plants and animals are evolving and mutating in order to thrive in new and changing environments is to willfully put your hands over your eyes and cry out “since I can’t see it, therefor it’s must not be false”. Did Jesus himself not say “the truth shall set you free”? In Conway and Aynor, SC, towns that are 20 and 40 miles inland from the coast, well drillers frequently bring up the black fossils of sharks teeth from 30-40 feet down. That beach-line hasn’t moved more than a few dozen feet in the 500 years since our ancestors hit looking for gold, etc. To say it has moved 50-60 miles in 5000 years is… a huge stretch at best. Remember Galileo was thrown out of the Catholic Church and called a heretic. He was a tool of the devil because he suggested that the earth was round instead of flat as bible scholars interpreted (it doesn’t say that). I believe the church may have come around to Galileo’s way of thinking by now.

In my opinion and the opinion of plenty of folks who study this world professionally, there is just way too much evidence to suggest that the earth can only be around 5000 years old because that’s how long ago Adam and Eve supposedly lived. So in my limited thinking there are only a couple options here- 1. God, in creating the earth 5000 years ago, intentionally planted evidence to make the earth look older or 2. This place is a lot older than the professionally religious are allowing themselves to believe. One of the things that the bible clearly says that God cannot do is to lie and deceive. That I do firmly believe. So that eliminates possibility #1 for me and leaves the fault of man for the conflict. Do I think that the creation story in Genesis, word for word, is how God built this earth and everything on it? Not really. I believe God created the earth and everything on it and used what we call evolution as part of the motion. I don’t know if Adam or Eve ever existed or not. To me it doesn’t really matter. I’m not going to heaven because of anything that Adam did. What I’m putting my faith in is a relationship with God through the bloody sacrifice of His son Jesus Christ. That is real and that I don’t even have to go through mental contortions to put my faith in. It’s easy to believe in someone you converse with daily. The rest is just things to ponder until the day comes when all things will be revealed.


----------

